# Your Thoughts on 25hp outboard



## jacksonbuon (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a long time follow on the site, this site was the best reference while I was building my tracker 1542. Now my boat is configured they way I want it(will add pics soon), and is perfect for fish 10hp and under lakes. Lately I am finding myself fishing larger lakes and covering more water. Unfortunately my 2011 merc. 9.9 just won't cut it maxing out at 13 mph with two men and gear. 

That being said I'm looking to buy a used 25hp outboard. What are some good used brands and years I should shoot for? I will say I am a little hesitant on the mercurys seeming as the the one I have now(bout new) has been in the shop 6 times since I bought it. 

Also, any thoughts on abstract places to look besides ebay and craigslist?
Thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2013)

Depends on your budget.
Hard to beat the older 2-cylinder 2-stroke Johnson and Evinrude brands. For the money they are an awesome deal. Great power and smooth running characteristics.


----------



## BrazosDon (Dec 13, 2013)

Go to searchcraigslist.org and type in the item that you want and have a ball.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Dec 13, 2013)

If your open to 2strokes your options are much better. Tohatsu makes the small 4strokes for mercury and nissan so if you not happy with your merc you can cross nissan and tohatsu off the list too. I have a 1993 mariner ( made by mercury) 25hp that pushes my 1648 mod v with 2 people gear and batteries to 26mph.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 14, 2013)

I've had my 1983 25 hp Mariner made by Yamaha for 4 years with no issues at all.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 15, 2013)

I traded for a 1984 Evinrude 25 HP 2 stroke. The 25's don't sell for as much as the 20 HP's in Pa. due to the 20 HP max. restrictions on a lot of lakes. I like to motor so far.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Ive had great luck with an early 80's Johnson 25 hp, 91 Johnson 30 hp and a mid 80's merc 18 xd. 

As with anything mass produced you can get some lemons. A lot of how the motor will be in its life with you is up to the previous owner and how they treated it, maint etc.. and also with what preventative maint you do once you get it.

As far as abstract.. ask your neighbor what he has in his barn or ask family memebrs about outboards they have laying around. Or talk to small outboard mechs, Even some of the big dealers around here take old outboards in trade and sell them to a small ob mech.


Whatever you decide,prior to buying it make sure you run it on a boat and get comp numbers..

good luck..


----------



## DanMC (Dec 16, 2013)

Used ?...well used can be tricky but when long term dependability is a must nothing beats a Honda,too bad Toyota doesn't make outboards.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 16, 2013)

If I was buying a brand new outboard, it would be a Honda 4 stroke 20 HP with electric start. I could fish anywhere in Pa. with it and it would probably last me the rest of my life.


----------



## tnriverluver (Dec 16, 2013)

Shortly after I purchased my Tracker 1542 in early 2011, I purchased a 1975 Evinrude 25 off EBay. Could not find one locally. I only used the motor 3-4 times and it never gave me any trouble what so ever and I still have the motor now. However with that said, I make some long runs on some big waters and could just never seem to make myself trust this motor since I knew nothing about it's prior history. I ended up purchasing a new 2012 Merc 20 4 stroke and have never looked back. I love this motor!!! It will push my boat nearly as fast as the old 25 did and will idle all day if I want it to. That is a big plus for me since most of our local lakes are idle speed only. My 20 has been trouble free so far with the exception of 2 days after I got it I had to take it to a local dealer to have it checked for a recall notice I received from Merc. The old Johnsons and Rudes are hard to beat if you can find one. Parts are still readily available and priced reasonable also. I have considered selling my Rude since It doesn't do these motors much good not being used for very long.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 24, 2013)

Yamaha.

There were at least 4 different 25's.

The early ones were basically the same motor as the Mariner, up to about 1986/7-ish.

Then there were 2 different 25's up to 1996/7. One of them was twin cylinder single carb (C25). The other was a 25 with no "C" in front of it. The regular 25 was/is twin carb and twin cylinder. Those are the sweet ones. Before 97 they were available with oil injection, if that is useful to you.

Then in 97 the C25 was gone. But a 3 cylinder 25 was brought out. Those are the ones that are rare, hard to find, hard to find one that's not modified by duck hunters, or not blown up. They are 30 hp motors with different carbs and no electric start. 3 years only for the 3 cylinder motors.

Then came the 4 strokes-which for this topic, we are not interested in. I love them, well the older ones (98 through 06).

The twin carb 25 was the best, IMO. It was 398cc. With dual carburetors, it idles GREAT (for a 2 stroke)....once it's tuned properly. When E-10 became popular, I'm finding that a lot of 25 twin carb motors need the idle mixture richened up a little-and the later ones have caps on the screws that have to be removed. 

The C25 was 495cc, IIRC. Bigger displacement (same as the 30 hp twin cylinder) but single carburetor and above prop exhaust. So it idles rougher, uses more fuel, and is quite a bit louder than the twin carb 25.

The model numbers are on the left side (as you're looking at the rear of the boat toward the front) of the clamp bracket. There is the C25 (there are letters and numbers after the C25, but the "C" is what you're concerned with here). Then there was the 25 (with no C)..followed by ELJ or ESH or MSH, etc. The 3 cylinder was 25MSHV3 and 25MSHU2, there was also a long shaft version which would be a 25MLHU2 or 25MLHV3. Again manual start only.

You'd probably be wanting to find a twin carb version....look for a newer one, which would be 25ESH or 25MSH or 25MLH/ELH. L being long shaft, S being short shaft. M being manual start E electric.

merc, nissan, tohatsu are all the same motor (4 strokes). The older mercury 25's were known to eat pistons and gouge cylinders. Those had the shifter in the throttle grip. Never liked them myself and not just because of the mercasil cylinders. Hate the shift built into the throttle-you can't rev a flooded motor as well as the stupid choke is built into the fast idle. Poor design, IMO.

So you're back to johnson and evinrude. Both are single carb twin cylinder...and I believe there was a 3 cylinder version in the 90's, IIRC. Duck hunters love them and just like the Yamaha 3 cylinder, they're hard to find. 

Suzuki made a decent 25, but duck hunters eat those up too. Just like the Yamaha's. 

Tohatsu 2 stroke-there were a couple different ones. One for sure was 2 cylinder single carb, and easily modified to 30 hp by removing the restrictor and adjusting the timing. Then there was the HIGHLY sought after Mega 25, again a duck hunter's motor.


----------



## muddywaders (Jan 2, 2014)

How would a new four-stroke motor in the 25-30hp range compare in performance to a 25-30 two-stroke ? Anyone used both ?


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought a 1989 Evinrude last fall. By the time I got everything I needed to rig it, it was late in the year and I only got to try it out once. It needs a little work here and there, but it was plenty of power for my 1448 mod v with 2 adults. The older Johnsons and Evinrudes are pretty simple to work on if you need to do so.


----------



## dkonrai (Jan 19, 2014)

the johnny rudes are pretty simple and easy to repair. parts are easy to find and less than all the other companies. my first choice would be yamaha. then johnny rudes. i love my 1980. i also have a 87' 35 hp on my 16 foot bayrunner. 
here is a motor i just got running
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sySIsymJeSQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sySIsymJeSQ
the 1980 25 hp motor is now a one pull start motor. it runs amazing, as does the 35 hp i have. 
dino


----------



## Daretofish (Jan 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336490#p336490 said:


> BrazosDon » 13 Dec 2013, 19:06[/url]"]Go to searchcraigslist.org and type in the item that you want and have a ball.



Be careful on the craigslist purchase, I know what to look for and still made a buy last week that I wish I had not. Take someone with you for that second and unbiased opinion.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 28, 2014)

I am a fan of the OMC engines from 1986-2005. These are the 2stroke, 20-30hp 2 cylinder engines. Many have said that they are powerful, simple, light and easy to work on. I agree with all that. I have also had some of the later 2stroke Mercs from the same time period, late 80s and up. I have been impressed by these too. If you take the time to find a good, low hours, freshwater, one owner engine; it will likely serve you well for many years. Three rules here: condition, condition, and condition. 
I am not a fan of 4stroke engines. My belief is that the weight penalty, the complexity, and the maintenance issues all put these engines right back on the beach. Remember they have cams and valves and these need periodic checks and adjustments; oil and filter changes. You don't hear these things on the showroom floor. Already these 4strokes are twice the price of the 2strokes they replaced. Prices of good used 10-50hp 2stroke engines are climbing quickly as people catch on to this. 
I'm always in the minority and usually wrong.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

^^^ I agree with the comments about the 2 strokes vs 4 strokes. If for no reason other than I can work on a 2 stroke "easily."

However, I don't know much about the new model year engines you mentioned. All mine seem to be a bit older. :mrgreen:


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336656#p336656 said:


> DanMC » 16 Dec 2013, 20:26[/url]"]Used ?...well used can be tricky but when long term dependability is a must nothing beats a Honda,too bad Toyota doesn't make outboards.




Yeah, My Dad has a 1953 Honda 15hp. That thing still starts 2nd pull every time. It pushes the rowboat 24-25mph and it only weighs around 70lbs. He can't carry it in one hand like he used to. He used to ski behind a similar one in the late 50s....oh wait, those were Evinrudes.


----------



## dkonrai (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340311#p340311 said:


> Boat2fast » Today, 01:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336656#p336656 said:
> ...



lol :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: as for 2 strokes, yamaha or omc. its all about the lower unit as well. the mercs have fickle carbs that are hit and miss on finding parts but easy to replace impellers and rebuild fuel pumps. omc is about as simple as they get, cheap parts, a million or more parts on ebay, yamaha almost never have problems.
dino


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Wanna get people's blood up? Just ask a question about which outboard is best. I have no advice or opinion. I've had a 25 Merc efi w/T&T for about 4 years and never a lick of trouble. The guys on this site will tell you what seems to work and what not. From what I've read here the Evinrude/Johnson family gets pretty high marks. I hate making decisions like these because they can last a long time...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2014)

The older Mercs can have electrical problems but if you get that figured out they run like a top.I have both Johnson & Merc 25 hp & the Merc out beats the Johnson as far as speed.


----------



## bigredxlt (Feb 7, 2014)

So I found a 25 hp 2 stroke Johnson that supposedly runs great. Now how much should I pay for it?


----------



## Boat2fast (Feb 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341150#p341150 said:


> bigredxlt » 07 Feb 2014, 20:43[/url]"]So I found a 25 hp 2 stroke Johnson that supposedly runs great. Now how much should I pay for it?
> 
> As little as possible. My first thought is: 'If I can't hear it run, it's worth .15 per lb'. That being said, you look closer. A perfect, beautiful, shiny, clean, low hours, one-owner outboard can be worth $1K-2K.
> 
> ...


----------



## MDCrappie (Feb 8, 2014)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\
All Excellent advise for anyone buying and outboard. Condense this down to a small index card and use it as a check off list.

But to add a couple. Pick up a cheap compression tester (HF- about $25). Just to make sure the compression is even or close

Remove the spark plugs and compare them to each other. Any "particles" on either-possible problem, One dry one wet - possible problem

When you remove the LU screw get a little oil on your fingers and rub them together to see if you feel any "gritness". 

Take a small 1/4" ratchet with 3/8 and 7/16 sockets. Put it on a couple of the exposed bolts and see if they will move at all. (Tighten or loosen) Don't use too much pressure as a corroded bolt could snap. IF you have a feel for working on these engines you can tell when a bolt is going to come out and when it's not.

That being said - depending on your area I would not pay more then about $500-$700 for that engine if everything checks out.
Just last year I picked up a great running '89 25hp with electric start and controls for $650. The seller started out asking $1000.


----------



## bigredxlt (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, great advice thanks guys. It is and '83 and the seller is asking $900. Guy claims to have had it for 20 years. Sent me a bunch of pictures with the cover off and it looks clean but Ill look those pictures over again with your advice in mind.


----------



## MDCrappie (Feb 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341208#p341208 said:


> bigredxlt » Sat Feb 08, 2014 12:12 pm[/url]"]Wow, great advice thanks guys. It is and '83 and the seller is asking $900. Guy claims to have had it for 20 years. Sent me a bunch of pictures with the cover off and it looks clean but Ill look those pictures over again with your advice in mind.



$900 sounds way too high for an '83. That motor has the smaller lower unit, without thru hub exhaust. Smaller prop selection among other things.


----------



## bigredxlt (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks really clean on the inside. Unfortunately the seller is a few hrs away so if I want to check it out in person, I'm going to have to make a drive.


----------



## bigredxlt (Feb 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341211#p341211 said:


> MDCrappie » 08 Feb 2014, 13:28[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341208#p341208 said:
> ...



I was thinking $900 was way too expensive as well. I am not familiar with outboards, could you explain what you mean about the smaller lower unit, no thru hub exhaust and small prop selection?


----------



## MDCrappie (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is the '83 LU
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1983/J25ECTD/GEARCASE/parts.html

Here is the '86 LU
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1986/J25ECDR/GEARCASE/parts.html

In 1985 the O/B's went from being rated at the power head to being rated at the Prop. I want to say there is about a 10-15% reduction in HP between the power head and prop. (If memory serves me right). This would mean that your 1982 25hp is only putting out about 21-22.5hp (at the prop)

With readily available props:

Pitches for the '82 run from about 9-12"

Pitches for the '85 and up run from about 9-15"


----------



## DanMC (Feb 9, 2014)

For dependability I would only look at Honda !.....Yamaha it's also good !....just my .2¢


----------



## MDCrappie (Feb 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341297#p341297 said:


> DanMC » Sun Feb 09, 2014 9:34 am[/url]"]For dependability I would only look at Honda !.....Yamaha it's also good !....just my .2¢



Yeah, to Heck with all these 20-30 year old OMC 2 cylinder motors. Go out and buy a vintage 80's yamaha........or Honda....plenty of them still around, right?


----------

